# audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors??



## eurodezign (Jun 4, 2001)

are the audi calipers girling 60's (off 5000 turbos) ive heard of fitting the g60 11 in rotors, the same as the g60 calipers found on audi coupe's as below?


----------



## Todd_hyperformance (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (eurodezign)*

they do bolt in place of the original calipers, but are designed to be used with a 276mm rotor. This means that the pad doesn't come all the way out the outer edge of the rotor. They work pretty well, and the gap on the outer edge doesn't seem to bother most people.


----------



## eurodezign (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (Todd_hyperformance)*

thanx for the response, how much of a gap is there...?


----------



## eurodezign (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (eurodezign)*

is there a 276mm 4x100 rotor that can be used with this set up


----------



## eurodezign (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (eurodezign)*

TTT


----------



## Todd_hyperformance (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (eurodezign)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is there a 276mm 4x100 rotor that can be used with this set up[HR][/HR]​
There isn't. 7 or 8 years ago, PG performance started put these calipers on the 11" rotor. They were modifying the calipers to make the pad sit in the right place. Like I said earlier though, most people don't mind the gap. Give PG a call if you're concerned.


----------



## DJ Appa (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (eurodezign)*

is it true you can use them on mk3 10.1's ?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (eurodezign)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanx for the response, how much of a gap is there...?[HR][/HR]​4mm which equates out to 0.15748 inches or close to 5/32".. (less than 1/4" but more than 1/8")


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (psykokid)*

i know these calipers weigh a little more than stock g60 calipers, so it will increase unsprung weight, witch is bad for handling, but the increase in brake performance will probaly make up for it. let us know how it turns out


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (EuroStreitGti87)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is it true you can use them on mk3 10.1's ?[HR][/HR]​I've been wondering that myself.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (eurodezign)*

If I had an 11.0" rotor and the 5000 calipers, which knuckles (carriers) would I need to get? 
Use the 5000s, or get the 11" G60s carriers?


----------



## G60COUPE (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (MEDEL514)*

5000 carriers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurodezign (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (G60COUPE)*

wow this thread is still alive


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: audi duel pot g-60 girling calipers on my 11 inch g60 rotors?? (eurodezign)*

Yeah, I ran a search....I'm gonna do this mod soon because my stock 10.1" brakes suck....


----------

